# Here's a tough one...



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

2007 Bianchi Volpe, all stock. It comes in around 24lbs, the frame is DB CroMo.

I'm going to convert it over to Campy Veloce for Cross's sake and was wondering if any of you had some ideas on how to lighten her up?

I'm planning on using my Campy Khamsins for wheels, unless I can find some better ones (Not sure if switching my Ksyrium SL's back and forth between Cross and Road is a smart idea...)

Anyone have some ideas that hopefully won't break the bank?


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 14, 2007)

i have the same set up on a Debarnardi steely. You already know the only answer. New frame. sorry! Furthermore, the veloce and khamsins set up are 1/2 lb heavier than the stock 105 groupo. stock weight was 23 lbs, after veloce groupo/ khamsin 23 1/2 lbs. the khamsin wheelsets a bit heavey. about 1800 + grams. however the bike is now faster once it gets going. slow from stand still.


----------

